# Smoker Trial #1: Suckers



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, so I burned out my new Charbroil Silver smoker last night and tonight is the first trial run-off with some suckers. Figured before I started running some really choice food, I would try them out. I ran one fully lit chimney through the smoker last night and got it up to about 250 deg F and let it burn for a couple hours and the temp stayed fairly constant. What temp do I need to smoke the fish? I figured I would shoot for 150 starting with a half lit chimney and the dampers almost closed off and adding more coals as necessary. I have some mesquite wood chips soaking right now and plan to add them a handful at a time to the top of the pile. Does this sound about right or should I do something else? I figure 5-6 hours of this and we should have some smoked sucker? Right now the fish are sitting in salt water and they should be ready to go by 4pm today. If everything works out, jerky and fattys are in order for the weekend. 

I also have a few more questions:

1. I see that most of you that post pics have a temperature probe in a 2x4 which must be checking overall heat. I saw in another forum that a guy stuck it clear through a potato. Is this more accurate than jus setting it on the grate? 

2. Should I have some type of water container box inside to create a little humidity as well, or is this not completely necessary?

3. How necessary is a charcoal basket to retain the coals in a small area to maintain fire? Are these mainly so you go through less charcoal or are there other reasons?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

NO.1 You can place a temp probe at a level at which the fish/meat will be set for smokin. Best to have the probe touch nothing. Maybe just lie on a flat piece of board as a light touch of the wood won't hurt. NO.2 Yes by all means have a sturdy tray with some water in it in a place where the water will not evaporate too fast but add humidity to the air and carry the smoke flavor. NO.3 A separate container with water soaked wood chips placed inside ( make sure you soak them for a minimum of 2 hours or even longer if the chips are chunky ) is your best bet. You do not, repeat, do not, want to start a wood chip fire in the smoker. Place the container right atop the coals/fire source and watch for the smoke. You really do not need a lot of smoke. Many smokers use too much wood and over smoke the food. Actually you need to cure/cook the food to about 2/3 of done then add the wood at the end of the smoking cycle. This imparts a light flavorful smoke taste. Yummy:corkysm55


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Sorry I didn't get to this before now. Been busy!

The fish should be smoked around 155-165,and unless they are huge suckers, 4-5 hrs should be plenty. 

The temp probes work best if elevated off the grate an inch or so. I have mine stuck in a chunk of oak, but a spud works fine.

The basket is too maintain longer burn time without adding more Lump charcoal, starting the coals at one side/end, and letting the fire work its way to the other end/side.

Water pans are mainly used as a heat sink. Meaning, they retain heat to help recover when you open the lid, or if the wind is blowing, or the fuel starts to run out before you check it. Pans full of sand(covered with foil) also work , as do Firebricks. Some people add water, beer, booze, or fruit juices to water to add flavor to the meat. I don't know if it works or not.

Hope that answers your questions for the future.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Better late than never right??:lol: No big deal. We gave her a shot and I think we did alright. I still have to figure out the hotspots and the cold spots on this silver smoker. I've done some research at smokering.com and found some of the baffles that the guys have made to help with it. I just had a couple drip pans down on the lower grate that seemed to help a little. Anyways, its trial #2 Venison Jerky this weekend. I think we got the whole temperature control set, so hopefully it will work out. Here's some pics from last night.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

That looks mighty fine.Was a good night to do them.

You might wanna try a lil bit of soy sauce and a cup or so of brown sugar to the brine for fish. Good luck with the jerky! Make sure you post some pics of that too! I love jerky!


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, I hear ya on the brown sugar and soy sauce. I didn't want to get all fancy for these suckers though. When I find some steelhead hopefully in the next couple weeks, they will be getting the king's treatment. I hope the weather holds out for the weekend as my wife didn't like the whole idea of smoking right at the edge of the garage. Some of the smell made it into our breezeway and she wasn't that pleased. :lol: I will catch some pictures of the jerky this weekend if it lasts long enough to make it on film.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

grouly925 said:


> Some of the smell made it into our breezeway and she wasn't that pleased. :lol:


I start smoking something and some smoke gets into a neighbor's house I end up with people standing at the gate asking for samples.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Aint that the truth Alex! It's to the point that , If i am gonna fire it up, I better put extra on, just to be safe! Thats a good thing!


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I think once I get to smoking something worth while, she won't mind. She was just kinda upset that I sat out in the garage with some buddies for 5 hours watching a smoker instead of inside with her.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

grouly925 said:


> I think once I get to smoking something worth while, she won't mind. She was just kinda upset that I sat out in the garage with some buddies for 5 hours watching a smoker instead of inside with her.


And of course you have to have that case of beer with a few open in case of flames while tending to the smoker.


----------

